# whats your favorite thing about cadets?



## sgt.pongo (31 Dec 2004)

hey all whtas your favoritew thing about cadets? mine would have to be drill and the people and evrything about it.so what is your favorite thing about cadets maybe we have commen interstests(cant really spell right now really tired and out of it).


----------



## gt102 (31 Dec 2004)

fieldcraft and the friends you meet at camp/corps


----------



## beyondsblue (31 Dec 2004)

I've only been in cadets for several months. So far, I'd say my favourite thing is the air rifle shooting.


----------



## condor888000 (1 Jan 2005)

I'm an pigeon so bear with me here...
anyway, for me the best is the flying, second would be the survival training.


----------



## 407QOCH (1 Jan 2005)

My fac thing would most likley be the bushcragt and shooting the c11/c12 at camp


----------



## Gibson27 (2 Jan 2005)

Pretty new to the forums here but i gotta answer this from experience, especially from being in both Army and Sea Cadets. 

Cadets has given me the best times of my life, some things that really stick out are

Camp: CLI Adventure Instructor was awesome, simply amazing, 6 weeks too short. slept in tents for 5 weeks. Nutz!

C7 assault rifle and rappelling. These were nice to learn.

Field training, and eating in the bush.

I hated when i had to move, i was up for my Warrent officer promotion, NSCE testing and Marksman qual. 

If i was still living in my original town, I would have finished all that stuff off. Went to staff ( I was accepted ) etc.


----------



## sgt_mandal (2 Jan 2005)

first would be survival training, second would be survival training, Oh did I mention survival training?  8) 8)


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (2 Jan 2005)

Well, let me try to count how many times Ive answered this question on here. Did you read through the other threads?


----------



## Burrows (2 Jan 2005)

YOu know...Ive always seen everything turn into a feces throwing match between the monkeys I keep in my cadet forum..which is spawned from some kid wanting something and teh forum jumping on the thread like fly to shit..This has merit from the get go...we shall see how it progresses...


----------



## sgt.pongo (2 Jan 2005)

well thtas cool....did anyone go to vernon this summer....do they miss it....what other camp did people go to? do you miss them?


----------



## Burrows (2 Jan 2005)

Lets keep this about favourite things... ok? ;D thanks,

I like bushcraft and fieldcraft.


----------



## John Wylie B811502 (2 Jan 2005)

As a CIC Officer, watching cadets mature as they progress through cadets and become self- reliant, confident and leaders. The best kept secret in Canada is the cadet program.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (4 Jan 2005)

My favorite memory from my time in cadets was Staff.  Nothing was quite as fulfilling as passing on the the knowledge and experience you gained from your previous service to the "next generation".


----------



## kwan (4 Jan 2005)

I don't know about you guys... but after all these years in cadets, I think for me, now, cadets is like a social circle rather than a interest... I know it sounds corny but... the SNR NCOs at 2947 are the tightest bunch you'll ever meet... and thats what I like about cadets the most:  camaraderie.


----------



## sgt_mandal (4 Jan 2005)

So true. It's probably like that everywhere, if not in a lot of places at least.


----------



## primer (4 Jan 2005)

What I like to see is cadets saying " I cant do that" the first time then seeing them having fun trying and cant wait to do it once more....


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (6 Jan 2005)

i have many things i loved, i retired tonight and I have alot of memories to show for it, 
  
  I have 2 things i will always remeber and love

 SIC 2001, survival training in baggotville and getting my wings this past summer


----------



## sgt_mandal (6 Jan 2005)

edit - self edit


----------



## sgt.pongo (6 Jan 2005)

hey kwan yuo were staff in delta 23 this year?....well you all of you people have way cool things to be intersted in.....i really actually like all of it....


----------



## Tpr.Orange (6 Jan 2005)

Please refrain from cadet bashing
~Mod


----------



## sgt.pongo (7 Jan 2005)

i did not mean too.sorry


----------



## Burrows (7 Jan 2005)

you didnt so anything...I edited HIS post.


----------



## Burrows (7 Jan 2005)

*shakes head* .... Displaying peoples weaknesses is bad leadership...plus its not whos good in the cold...its whos able to prepare themselves.


----------



## Scott (7 Jan 2005)

Good point Burrows, you don't have to be "hard man" you just have to learn how to adapt, some do faster than others.


----------



## sgt.pongo (7 Jan 2005)

yes it isnt about who is not good with cold it is a matter of who has the proper gear. that is why me and the other seniors in my corps make sure our cadets have the proper gear.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (7 Jan 2005)

WO2 Gubbels said:
			
		

> i have many things i loved, i retired tonight and I have alot of memories to show for it,
> I have 2 things i will always remeber and love
> SIC 2001, survival training in baggotville and getting my wings this past summer


Any relation to Jenna Gubbels?

Anyways, my favourite thing about cadets the opportunities ... there are so many international and national expeditions, and exchanges available to Army Cadets.   Also the discipline and personal pride.


----------



## sgt.pongo (8 Jan 2005)

well yes the oppertunities are great too. but i think that nothing beats the people you can meet.


----------



## Burrows (8 Jan 2005)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> Good point Burrows, you don't have to be "hard man" you just have to learn how to adapt, some do faster than others.



Thanks scott   Being Hardcore isnt laughing at the kid whos cold..you arent hardcore because you arent cold and they are...you are heardcore when you give them your parka because theyre cold...Being considered "hardcore" is directly related to your leadership ability..


----------



## sgt.pongo (8 Jan 2005)

Burrows said:
			
		

> Thanks scott  Being Hardcore isnt laughing at the kid whos cold..you arent hardcore because you arent cold and they are...you are heardcore when you give them your parka because theyre cold...Being considered "hardcore" is directly related to your leadership ability..



i agree totaly there.....one time one of my cadets where so cold and i was really warm. even though i got introuble i still gave them my jacket and put another sweater on.


----------



## ShaprshooterJaxx (8 Jan 2005)

My favourite thing is all the new experiences there are that i havent had yet. I mostly like the drill because its really entertaining.


----------



## sgt.pongo (9 Jan 2005)

drill is great and so is drill team.


----------

